# Thinking about getting a cat...



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Do you think there's a huge difference between having one and two cats? I really only want to add one because of the extra costs and such. But cats seem to really like having a same species friend. 

Idk. Any who I'm filling out an app for a teenager named Jesse. He's a classic tabby (which I love) but very dark. I hope I get approved.

I'm also curious as to how Avery will react. He wants to chase cats that are outside, but when I fostered last summer he really loved that kitten. Either way I'm sure we will manage but any advice is welcome!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

I think that adopting two young cats together is wonderful but not necessary if you have another animal, especially if Avery and the kitty end up having a good relationship. Also, if he was good with the kitten you fostered, he'll probably be fine with a new one too. Just take intros slowly and be sure to post some pics! Best of luck, I hope everything works out!


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i think having a dog and a cat works out nicely. after the initial vetting having
2 cats isn't that costly.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Having two cats works out great as long as their level of playfulness matches well. I recommend they be somewhat close in age. 
I have two strictly indoor cats, one that is pretty playful and one that is really lazy. They are fine together but I would really prefer to have two playful kitties or two lazies. 
Who knew a 4 year old Bengal would be so dang lacking in personality. -shrug-

Best of luck, and don't forget lots and lots of pictures!


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

corgipaws: you have a Bengal cat. nice cat, very nice.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

get 2 cats, they are not any easier/harder then one, and if your adopting, maybe have the staff at the shelter help pick out another cat to go along with this one. i think 2 would be good because, if this one doesnt become best freinds with your pup, he will have another cat to be with.

the thing i always want people to understand is
Never expect cats and dogs to get along or be best freinds. the most you should hope for is they tolorate eachother, if they do happen to enjoy eachother then wonderful but dont EXPECT IT! most cats do not care for larger dogs or hyper dogs and avoid them. alot of cats i think do not understand dogs and donot understand they higher energy most dogs have. cats seem to relax at a younger age then dogs do, most cats start calming down by around 1 year of age while msot dogs dont untill they are seniors.

OBVIOUSLY theres plenty of cats out there who adore dogs, but its not the norm. most cats would sinply stay out of a dogs way and avoid being stepped on or smacked in the face by a tail.

keep an area specifically for the cats out of the reach of the dog in case they become nervous of your pup running around and playing with a toy. while all 3 of my cats tolorate dogs, they donot enjoy them and would rather stay out of the way, that doesnt mean they always run for cover but they do tend to perfere lieing on the chairs during the day then lieing on the floor.

and remember, it takes time for some cats to come around, my cat ema is still coming to terms with Cesar, and hes been with us almost 2 years and has never hurt her or chased her or botherd her, but she will still duck and walk a lil faster towards her bed when she hears him coming, but shes getting more comfortible with him all the time now, just 2 weeks ago she actually went to lie down on the floor when he was walking around the same room, thats a big step for her.

so if you can be cool about the new kitty/s not being BFF with your dog then everything will work out fine!


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

I think having 2 cats are similar to having one. And if you get 2 you might as well have another…and another, and another… LOL! Cats are like potato chips, can't have just one (I have 3). But on a serious note, I think having a dog and cat work out very nicely as well. My old dog and my (now old) cat were best buddies, went everywhere together and now my youngest cat and current dog have a very good relationship as well. And the other 2 cats have each other. They definitely pick favorites as long as they have a pet to hang out with I think they will be fine, whether or not that pet is of the same species.


----------

